# Converter Coupons Anyone get them yet?



## jimmyv2000

I checked the status last week and they were mailed out last week .I placed my order on 1/1/08. 
Did any of you folks get them yet?


----------



## Geronimo

I received mine last week and mentioned it in another thread.


----------



## jkane

Why would you want a converter coupon if you watch sattellite TV? Taking one of the limited ones available is like taking free batteries for a life saving device that don't fit any device you own!


----------



## Nick

It comes with free batteries???


----------



## jimmyv2000

jkane said:


> Why would you want a converter coupon if you watch sattellite TV? Taking one of the limited ones available is like taking free batteries for a life saving device that don't fit any device you own!


These converters are not for me they are for my 86 yo grandmother who lives in Boston and gets reception via old school rabbit ears. 
she still has a *ROTARY DIAL PHONE*


----------



## tcusta00

jkane said:


> Why would you want a converter coupon if you watch sattellite TV? Taking one of the limited ones available is like taking free batteries for a life saving device that don't fit any device you own!


Don't judge a man 'til you walk a mile in his shoes. If someone has a TV that's not hooked up to DirecTV (like the one I have in my shed 100 yards away from the house) then they need a converter.


----------



## cawgijoe

I asked for two.....have not seen any yet.


----------



## scooper

Mine came in the mail today - and yes - I DO watch OTA in addition to DBS - the local stuff comes in SO much better (especialy when they do the news in High Definition as well  )


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

jkane said:


> Why would you want a converter coupon if you watch sattellite TV? Taking one of the limited ones available is like taking free batteries for a life saving device that don't fit any device you own!


For the TV in the storm shelter that uses rabbit ears.

I've lost both sat and cable when I needed local information.

Why would one not be prepared to receive information OTA, if possible? You don't really know when you'll be begging for it, either due to a natural or man-made problem.

Be smart, not dependent only on sat or cable.


----------



## n3ntj

I signed up the 1st day online, but never received anything yet.


----------



## scooper

Kansas Zephyr said:


> For the TV in the storm shelter that uses rabbit ears.
> 
> I've lost both sat and cable when I needed local information.
> 
> Why would one not be prepared to receive information OTA, if possible? You don't really know when you'll be begging for it, either due to a natural or man-made problem.
> 
> Be smart, not dependent only on sat or cable.


Having grown up in Hutchinson - I know EXACTLY of what you speak - it's not much better here in NC with hurricanes either. One of the most frustrating TV experiances I ever had was TRYING to watch the local news via DBS while a tropical system was in the area. In, out, in , out (not to mention power issues) .... I finally resorted to the OTA to keep track of what was happening. With the converter box - I'll be able to keep up using only 40 watts of inverter power - 10 watts CECB, 25 watt 20 year old B/w TV, and powering the pre-amp on the antenna.


----------



## cadet502

jkane said:


> Why would you want a converter coupon if you watch sattellite TV? Taking one of the limited ones available is like taking free batteries for a life saving device that don't fit any device you own!


Not exactly a shelter, but one for the bedroom and one for the basement. Midwest storms can be a b*$ch. But thanks for your concern.:nono2:


----------



## jkane

Get a new TV. You'll like it better.

However, if you really like your old analog TV, stop by my house this morning before the trash guys do. I left one out at the end of the driveway.


----------



## cb7214

no, and for use in my Travel Trailer with an older non digital TV


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

jkane said:


> Get a new TV. You'll like it better.


For my storm shelter, I will. When an inexpensive battery powered DTV hits the market.

Until then, the "coupon converter" is more cost effective.


----------



## jimmyv2000

I got them today.
Went to walmart to pick one up and I'm setting it up now 
Will test it out for about an 1/2 hour and I will Post *MY REVIEW*


----------



## fluffybear

Haven't seen mine as of yet. Don't recall the exact date I requested them but I think it was sometime just after New Years.


----------



## jimmyv2000

I picked up my converter today at Walmart 
Cost was $9.87 after coupon.
This is connected to my Radio Shack VU-120 antenna in my attic and hooked up to a 25 year old Panny TV.
The sensitivity of the tuner is better than my H20-100 Gets all Boston/So NH/Some RI OTA.
Watched tv for over an hour no flinches 
The romote has really teeny tiny buttons. 
Set up was a breeze,less than 5 minutes:hurah: 
I'm Testing this for a couple of weeks before i bring it to my grandmothers in Boston hope this works with Rabbit Ears
All in All a decent product


----------



## kf4omc

jkane said:


> Why would you want a converter coupon if you watch sattellite TV? Taking one of the limited ones available is like taking free batteries for a life saving device that don't fit any device you own!


I am getting mine because if we have a Hurricane and my dish is out I will need to be able to get tv some how with rabbit ears...


----------



## jkane

kf4omc said:


> I am getting mine because if we have a Hurricane and my dish is out I will need to be able to get tv some how with rabbit ears...


So? Do you think there are no TV's that can ever pick up OTA in the future? Any digital TV can pick up the signals. There are no TV's sold today (unless it's some kind of clearance) that won't pick up Digital OTA signals just like the converter does and it will also give you a much better picture in the process.

The ONLY reason to get a converter is if you are so poor that you can't afford a new TV, or so cheap that you won't buy one. If you care at all about your TV's picture or sound, you should never buy a converter.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

jkane said:


> The ONLY reason to get a converter is if you are so poor that you can't afford a new TV, or so cheap that you won't buy one. If you care at all about your TV's picture or sound, you should never buy a converter.


Or, you just want to.

I don't need/want a new TV in the shelter, the converter will work very well.

BTW...I can afford a new TV...and I have a home theatre. Plus, two other HDTVs.

I care "at all" about PQ. Just not in every location for every purpose.

I'm sure that many people are thankful that there will be two more coupons available, since you will not want them.


----------



## gfrang

jkane said:


> So? Do you think there are no TV's that can ever pick up OTA in the future? Any digital TV can pick up the signals. There are no TV's sold today (unless it's some kind of clearance) that won't pick up Digital OTA signals just like the converter does and it will also give you a much better picture in the process.
> 
> The ONLY reason to get a converter is if you are so poor that you can't afford a new TV, or so cheap that you won't buy one. If you care at all about your TV's picture or sound, you should never buy a converter.


Here we go again converter coupon battle part 2
I feel if people don't like the program they should write there congressman.
I applied for two i didn't see any income requirements these aren't food stamps.
This is my last post on this subject.


----------



## jkane

I think the program is fantastic! My propblem is people who can afford one and are getting them anyhow for no good reason. That leaves people like my father who has a fixed income and only gets OTA and could actually use one competing with them for the limited number of coupons available. At some point all the "pigs" out there scooping up the coupons just because they can are not leaving them for those the program is intended for!


----------



## Geronimo

Your father does not have to "compete" he simply needs to apply online or by phone.


----------



## Geronimo

tcusta00 said:


> Don't judge a man 'til you walk a mile in his shoes. If someone has a TV that's not hooked up to DirecTV (like the one I have in my shed 100 yards away from the house) then they need a converter.


If you literally have no use for the converter i agree, But many of us with satellite TV have other TVs that are not hjooked up to satellite. In my case I have two such TVs. I will equip one witha converter and use the other coupon to donate a box to a charity I volunteer for. before yioua sk no i will not takea tax deduction for it.


----------



## Kentstater

jkane said:


> The ONLY reason to get a converter is if you are so poor that you can't afford a new TV, or so cheap that you won't buy one. If you care at all about your TV's picture or sound, you should never buy a converter.


It's none of your business who gets those coupons.

Jeez people like you really bug me.

I have been telling every one I know to get the coupon, if they need them or not, and give them to me.


----------



## Phil T

I ordered two because I have a bedroom TV and an office TV that I don't plan to replace anytime soon that are OTA only.

My daughter, who is away at college, has a new analog 24" analog TV we bought for her at clearance price last July. There is no way she will order a coupon, so I will probably give her one of my boxes and purchase another at retail price.


----------



## tcusta00

Kentstater said:


> I have been telling every one I know to get the coupon, if they need them or not, and give them to me.


Jeez, people like *you *really bug _*me*_. 
:nono:


----------



## gfrang

Here is what i plan on doing. I gave away 3 crt tv's i still have 3 more one 16"
sammy in kitchen it is slaved to my h20-600 w rf mod. that's all set. 
one 19" toshiba in my basement shop hooked up to antenna i will use one box on and my favorite crt a 27"sony i hope i go before it ,thats in the gym not hooked up. i was planning on putting the sony on the porch when i finished enclosing it but i don't think it will happen this year, so i plan on donating the extra box. If i am doing anything wrong somebody let me know and i will change my plans.


----------



## Geronimo

Nothing that you a re doing is illegal. As for the ethics involved I think that everyone has a right to look at this differently.

in my own case I see that the government took an action---mandating a switchover from analog to digital that means that many analog sets will no longer rbe useful as they once were. One reason for this is so that the government can auction some of the spectrum currently used by commercial analog broadcasting.

in order to offset some of the costs to citizens that government initiated a coupon program intended to reduce the cost associated with this action. Many people have no need for the coupons. Some need them or at least desire them for their only TV. Others need them for one or more TVs. While the government considered restricting eligibility to those without satellite or cable they finally decided not to do that for the first round.

Any moral issues are subtle. none of us has a "right" to television or the coupons. But many of us are affected by the changeover. Each of us has the right to decide we do or do not want the coupons. But we are getting a little aggressive not so much in stating the reasons for our own decision but in attacking others for theirs. That is seldom productive.

That is my last word on this aspect of the topic. I am a sat sub but will use one converter box and will donate the other to a charity I work with. I respect the right of others to make a different decision but that is mine.


----------



## Kentstater

tcusta00 said:


> Jeez, people like *you *really bug _*me*_.
> :nono:


Why would that be?


----------



## tcusta00

Are you trying to pick a fight, is that it? You obviously have your opinion and I have mine. Let's let this sleeping dog lie.


----------



## Kentstater

No.

You have accused everyone who has money of some sort of wrong doing by getting coupons. You believe to do nothing is a noble deed.

I have been getting coupons so that my Lions club can purchase the boxes to deliver to those who need them.
We are working with our Seniors center and our Township hall.

We are doing this because leaving it to the government to get these in the hands of those that need them is asinine.

Those that need them are those that are unaware that they need them until their TV goes blank.


----------



## gfrang

I am really surprised this thread is still open, we been all warned about this.
I am to blame also ,anyway i just came in yesterday to find out if anybody got their 
coupons yet and the link to the DOC to see if my coupons got mailed out.


----------



## tcusta00

Kentstater said:


> No.
> 
> You have accused everyone who has money of some sort of wrong doing by getting coupons. You believe to do nothing is a noble deed.


Okay, now you're just telling stories. Not once did I do that. Let it go Kentstater.


----------



## gfrang

https://www.dtv2009.gov/CheckStatus.aspx
This is the link if anyone wants to check on their coupon app.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch

Kansas Zephyr said:


> I don't need/want a new TV in the shelter, the converter will work very well.


Are any of the converters battery powered, or will people need to have UPS's to power these things?

Here are a few links to portable TV's in case anyone wants them:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...origkw=accurian&kw=accurian&parentPage=search

http://www.twice.com/article/CA6442827.html


----------



## samhevener

jkane said:


> Why would you want a converter coupon if you watch sattellite TV? Taking one of the limited ones available is like taking free batteries for a life saving device that don't fit any device you own!


I'm telling everyone to get their two coupons. Don't listen to the bunk about not needing them if you have cable/satellite. We all know a very serious recession is coming. When one's job or hours are cut back, cable/satellite is the first thing most people cut out. Then the coupon program is closed. Get your 2 coupons now, get the converters and if you don't need them, donate to a charity. I checked the status of mine. They have been approved and are in line for mailing.


----------



## gfrang

Mine are in the mail.


----------



## jclewter79

mine are in the mail.


----------



## tcusta00

samhevener said:


> We all know a very serious recession is coming.


Actually quite the contrary. The consensus of most economists (not the news media) is that this recession (if indeed we are indeed in one or headed that way) is going to be mild in comparison to those in recent history. Don't exaggerate this like you've done with the DTV conversion in all these threads. Recessions are not only normal but are quite frequent. The world seems to soldier on.


----------



## gfrang

Well if their is a recession coming i better finish the addition.Most people buy tv's
to put in all their rooms i have to build rooms to put my tv's in.


----------



## tcusta00

gfrang said:


> Well if their is a recession coming i better finish the addition.Most people buy tv's
> to put in all their rooms i have to build rooms to put my tv's in.


I just did the same thing! Some recession we're in here, it's been really tough on us, huh?:lol:


----------



## gfrang

I haven't felt the pinch yet but if things get rough we can always show up at dinner time over our friends and relatives house. As long we get home to watch UFO Files.


----------



## dave1234

I received mine on Friday.


----------



## gfrang

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Are any of the converters battery powered, or will people need to have UPS's to power these things?
> 
> Here are a few links to portable TV's in case anyone wants them:
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...origkw=accurian&kw=accurian&parentPage=search
> 
> http://www.twice.com/article/CA6442...ns are going to cost me thousands of dollars.


----------



## Geronimo

At taht point I would start over with a new digital set. As for the rotir that would ahve beena problem bedore the transistion wouldn't it?


----------



## jkane

1.) There are a limited amount of coupons. Not enough for the everyone to get one. That means there is competition between those who need them and those who do not.

2.) ALL new televisions can pick up OTA Digital WITHOUT a converter. They are not required to get Digital TV. When the end of the world comes, you CAN still get your digital TV WITHOUT a converter box.

3.) It IS my business who applies because it is MY tax dollars YOU are "embezzling" to enrich your own fantasy world.

One last word ... 

FUD

Mod Edit: FUD stands for Fear, Uncertainy and Doubt


----------



## gfrang

Geronimo said:


> At taht point I would start over with a new digital set. As for the rotir that would ahve beena problem bedore the transistion wouldn't it?


Geronimo i was just kidding around but i realy have a bomb shelter it was built under
the garage but i have no intension on nuclear war. My rotor and preamp are fine i meant it would not work without elect.I really want to finish the porch but next year when i save up for it. I just think jkane needs to wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Tom White

jkane said:


> So? Do you think there are no TV's that can ever pick up OTA in the future? Any digital TV can pick up the signals. There are no TV's sold today (unless it's some kind of clearance) that won't pick up Digital OTA signals just like the converter does and it will also give you a much better picture in the process.
> 
> The ONLY reason to get a converter is if you are so poor that you can't afford a new TV, or so cheap that you won't buy one. If you care at all about your TV's picture or sound, you should never buy a converter.


Good Grief you can be a pain!

If you are really that worried about your dad, get rid of one of the three sat recvrs or the tivo listed in your sig, and get him a converter with the savings. On the other hand, maybe that would be too much of a personal hardship for you to bear in order to help your dad.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

jkane said:


> 1.) There are a limited amount of coupons. Not enough for the everyone to get one. That means there is competition between those who need them and those who do not.
> 
> 2.) ALL new televisions can pick up OTA Digital WITHOUT a converter. They are not required to get Digital TV. When the end of the world comes, you CAN still get your digital TV WITHOUT a converter box.
> 
> 3.) It IS my business who applies because it is MY tax dollars YOU are "embezzling" to enrich your own fantasy world.


1) There are 33.5 million coupons available. 11.25 million are earmarked for those that only use an antenna. The others are quite intentionally "first come, first served". There was no oversight in this matter.

2) Yep, get a new TV if you wish. I still have two analog "rabbit ears" sets to use them on.

3) YOU are paying NO tax dollars, for THIS program. (All caps is annoying, isn't it?).
The auction of the 700MHz spectrum that is being removed from TV service is funding this program. Plus, adding a hefty positive line item to the federal budget. (Not a fantasy)


----------



## Neil Derryberry

> 3) YOU are paying NO tax dollars, for THIS program. (All caps is annoying, isn't it?).
> The auction of the 700MHz spectrum that is being removed from TV service is funding this program. Plus, adding a hefty positive line item to the federal budget. (Not a fantasy)


There's never a free lunch. Somebody pays, and it is usually those of us who pay taxes.:nono2:


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Neil Derryberry said:


> There's never a free lunch. Somebody pays, and it is usually those of us who pay taxes.:nono2:


Who said "free lunch"?

Please note, "auction of spectrum".

http://www.freepress.net/news/25401

Estimated $7.5B in auction.

$1.34B "face value" for coupon program.

$6.16B projected revenue for the fed's coffers.

Again, we the taxpayers are paying nothing for the coupon program.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Let us recall that this thread is about having received coupons. Let us not rehash the previously rehashed items from two other threads. There is an official thread for the rest of the transition dicussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121089

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Doug Brott

Yes, please .. This thread is not for discussion of ethics or economics of the distribution of the coupons by the Government. This thread is simply about whether you received them or not. I have deleted some posts that do not belong here because they are off-topic. If you'd like to discuss the transition please use the appropriate thread (as noted by Tom).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think it's time this thread said goodbye. Feel free to launch another thread on the topic of converter coupons when new information surfaces.


----------

